
Ben Aung talking about GDPR affected businesses - cisomag
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6536198132907245568
======
neon_me
Well, not sure about this link (its some shitty ad?) - but I have been testing
GDPR data obtains on a few banks and one large credit score company and most
of them are failing huge.

I will release report soon.

